# Help with assembling a jig



## WoodMoves (Sep 1, 2011)

Its to be used with a router that has a 5/8th bushing and a 3/8th bit to make some 3/8th slots in a board or piece of plywood

what I'm struggling with is what tool or machine I can use to create the jig with

here is a drawing with some dimensions








http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/PhotoMaster101011/asdf.gif[/IMG[/URL]]

also I just want to confirm that with that bushing and bit combo that offset is 1/8th correct


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)




----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I'd say table saw to rip the base part to size, and a miter saw to cut the slots, then a 1/2" chisel to square the inside line of the slots and clean it up.


----------

